# Shellcrackers & Bluegills 2/5/11



## SantaRosaFishFinder (Jan 25, 2011)

Just another cold and quiet morning on the river. With nothing to do except get cold and drown a worm or two. And believe it or not, it's fun as you can see.


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Man, I'm cryin up here in Ohio. Those redears look great.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

That is an awesome catch good job! Where did you go?


----------



## SantaRosaFishFinder (Jan 25, 2011)

Well come on down and give it a try!


----------



## SantaRosaFishFinder (Jan 25, 2011)

These were caught in the Yellow River.


----------



## lucky charm (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice catch! Looks like a well worth it sacrifice for those drowned worms :thumbsup:


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

Just think what he could catch with a box of crickets..........


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Are you fishing off a dock or are you in a boat? If boat how big or small does it have to be to get to those guys?*

*I love them Bluegills cleaned scaled and pan fried whole, reminds me of growing up and fishing the ponds in Jax and 9 mile rd area hear. Almost all the ponds we fished back then are gone, shame. And now I don't have one pond to fish that holds anything worth a crap.*


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

usually a small jon boat with 10hp gas motor or small bass boat can get up the river to these small side eddies that can hold hundreds of these fish at a time. Can be a feeding frenzy at time.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a very nice catch. I'm headed to the Choctawhatchee tomorrow. Hope we can find them. Next week should be really nice weather wise. The river will be on the fall.


----------



## SantaRosaFishFinder (Jan 25, 2011)

I caught these from a 14 ft fishing boat.


----------



## SantaRosaFishFinder (Jan 25, 2011)

Well to me with the crickets, the shellcrackers and bluegills pick at them so much that of my findings with fishing with crickets, once they bite the tail off they usually don't come back and fool with the rest of it. Because of the cold weather and the fish being cold, they just don't come up and take it. Thanks for the information anyway.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

I may have a lead on a custom bait maker that has a nice redish pink artificial worm close to the size of a small to average earthworm. It looks fairly realistic so I will be trying to get some of them and try them out...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I doubt crickets would produce much this time of year, but this is the first winter I have fished. Haven't tried crickets. Have used worms and minnows for past 3 months or so and did pretty good with crappie and warmouth. Caught a few bream but not many.


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

TURTLE said:


> *Are you fishing off a dock or are you in a boat? If boat how big or small does it have to be to get to those guys?*
> 
> *I love them Bluegills cleaned scaled and pan fried whole, reminds me of growing up and fishing the ponds in Jax and 9 mile rd area hear. Almost all the ponds we fished back then are gone, shame. And now I don't have one pond to fish that holds anything worth a crap.*


Depending on what part of the river you go to depends on what size boat you can use . I have a 14 ft Kennedy craft i use on black water and yellow river with a 8 hp and also have a 25 hp that makes its way to the Kennedy craft when i go flounder gigging . Most the 14 ft -16 ft boats work the best i like the 14 ft just because there easy to get back in the side fingers of the rivers.


----------

